# Can I get papers for my pitbull?



## Lokithepitbull (Mar 15, 2014)

Hello!

I'm new and super excited to be a member! I hope someone can answer my question.

I have an American Pitbull Terrier that I love too pieces! He was a gift from a friend whom own other pitbulls and inform me that my pet is a pure breed pitbull BUT of course no paper to prove it ! He also said that he couldn't register the mother and father because, they also, didn't have papers! Is there anyway obtain papers/register him? I mean you have to start somewhere..right? I don't have any plans to have my pitbull perform in shows or in competitions , I may not even breed him, but I just want to paperwork to proves what he is.

Thank You for listening...

Loki's Mom


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

Welcome to GoPitbull! We hope you enjoy your stay please take the time to observe the forum rules (Forum Rules!) and all stickies which are the top posts on all forums. Most stickies are answers to basic Q&A that are asked often. Be mindful that our members are very passionate about all the bully breeds some with specific ones. If you are here to only post about a breeding or sales unless you have permission this will not be allowed and will frustrate most all of our members. All of our senior and reoccurring members believe in not sugar coating honesty. This is only in preparation to let you know most members are direct and blunt they do not mean to hurt feelings but, I can assure you everything said to you about your animal will be in your animal's best interest. Thank you for choosing GoPitbull to gain or expand your knowledge. We look forward to getting to know you.

Here are some great stickies to check out to begin with:

http://www.gopitbull.com/introduction-forum/9441-welcome-gopitbull.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/introduction-forum/54538-post-new-thread.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/122754-how-post-pictures.html
http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/7438-picture-posting-tutorial.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/19088-abbreviations-terms-used.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/site-support-feedback/9223-profile-image-how.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/site-support-feedback/45625-how-do-you-delete-thread.html

Here's what you need

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/116681-my-dog-mix-pure-blooded.html

http://www.gopitbull.com/bloodline-discussion/3712-how-do-i-get-papers.html

If the parents aren't registered then UNLESS you spay/neuter your pet then NO!! You really need to do some research!


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Without registered parents you cannot get legitimate papers for your dog. It also means that there is no way to determine definitively that your dog is an APBT (American Pit Bull Terrier) so it is a good idea to accept that and call your dog what it is: a dog of indeterminate breed and origin, or in other words, a mutt. 

Please don't take the word "mutt" as derogatory as many tend to. It's not an insult or a slight towards your dog, who I am sure is a wonderful pet. However there are countless unpapered "pit bulls" flooding the shelters. There is no reason for you to consider breeding your dog and adding to those staggering numbers. 

Check out the stickies that MSK listed and if you have any questions that can't be answered by the existing threads and topics on the site feel free to ask away. Oh and pictures, we love pictures 

Welcome to GP


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

What she said^^^^^^ great post Carriana! 

Just enjoy your dog for the DOG he is, and there is definitely no need to breed more paperless bully breed dogs. They are filling up our shelters. 

You can dog sports with your dog like agility, Weight pull, nose work, etc.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome! Post up a picture if you have time!


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

If you want to start somewhere you get a dog with papers from registered parents. The reason those dogs are the ones that are bred is bc people know HOW they are bred. With an unpapered dog it's a gamble, you really don't know what your getting. If they have bad traits why pass those negative traits down? In the end, it's those kinds of dogs that give the breed a terrible name. Not saying you can't have a great unpapered dog. It's just, everything with a big blocky head gets labeled incorrectly. If you have a HA dog that resembles a pit bull, the real deal American pit bull terrier gets the blame for traits that dog of unknown heritage did when he may not even have a trace of American pit bull in him

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PitbullChick13 (May 17, 2014)

No Only way you can if both parents are registered


----------

